# Help with DNP.....



## Zaven (Aug 3, 2005)

Where can I find some good read on DNP..........Or a detailed description of the product would work too......pro's...con's....etc...


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 3, 2005)

HOW TO NOT FUCK UP DNP: 

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way. 

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc. 
Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM. 

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle. 
Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE. 
Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself. 

Foods I suggest including: 
Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP). 
Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article 
Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion. 
V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes. 
Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me. 


THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest: 
ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy. 
Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection. 
Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc. 
Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout. 

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them: 
Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant. 
Grape seed extract 
Syntrax Radox 
Green Tea 
Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day 
Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day 
Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day. 
Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day. 
Vitamins E and C 

Supplements NOT to use: 
Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further. 

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you. 

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out. 

FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time. 

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it. 

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin. 

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise. 

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up! 

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/ 

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/dinitrop.html reports on health risks. While there have not been human studies, animal studies found no cancers caused by DNP administration. It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss. 

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/dinitrophenol.html reports on halth risks from external exposue. In other words, don’t get it in your eyes, or on your skin if you’re allergic. Pretty elementary stuff. 

http://www.ebec2000.com/abstracts/056.htm This animal study documents a 64% increase in metabolism. "These findings confirm that DNP effectively increases metabolic rate..." Duh. 

http://www.zymed.com/pdf/04-xxxx/04-8300.pdf A PDF file about an antidote to DNP. 

http://www.boehringer-ingelheim.es/...glesa/cap13.htm finds that DNP did not activate liver enzymes (MAT) associated with liver damage 

"Comparative study of toxicity of 4-nitrophenol and 2,4-dinitrophenol in newborn and young rats." Koizumi M, Yamamoto Y, Ito Y, Takano M, Enami T, Kamata E, Hasegawa R. Division of Risk Assessment, National Institute of Health Sciences, 1-18-1 Kamiyoga, Setagaya-ku, Tokyo 158-8501, Japan. This study found that DNP can induce death in overdosed amounts, but that up to that point no toxicity was evident, nor were there any abnormalities in physical development. 

"Phenol toxicity and conjugation in human colonic epithelial cells." Pedersen G, Brynskov J, Saermark T. Dept of Medical Gastroenterology, Herlev University Hospital, Copenhagen, Denmark.. This study found that DNP has a toxic effect on cells of the colon, with "toxic" defined in two ways: first, it interfered with metabolism (this we know—it’s the intended effect of DNP users!) and second, it interfered with bowel inflammation (not a health risk. This is caused by osmotic effect, with the worst results being softened stools and gas). 

"Mechanisms of bacterial resistance to macrolide antibiotics." Nakajima Y. Division of Microbiology, Hokkaido College of Pharmacy, 7-1 Katsuraoka-cho, Otaru, Hokkaido 047-0264, Japan. This study found that antibiotic-resistant bacteria could be thwarted with DNP. "the extent of the accumulated drug in a resistant cell increases as much as that in a susceptible cell in the presence of an uncoupling agent such as…2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP)." 

"Absence of Crabtree effect in human melanoma cells adapted to growth at low pH: reversal by respiratory inhibitors." Burd R, Wachsberger PR, Biaglow JE, Wahl ML, Lee I, Leeper DB. Departments of Radiation Oncology, Kimmel Cancer Center, Thomas ****erson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19107, USA. Check this out—DNP actually helps make melanoma tumors easier to attack by increasing ratio of oxygen consumption to lactic acid production, while glycolysis remains the same. "Therefore, tumor acute acidification and oxygenation can be achieved by exposure…" 


"New insights in the cellular processing of platinum antitumor compounds, using fluorophore-labeled platinum complexes and digital fluorescence microscopy." 
Molenaar C, Teuben JM, Heetebrij RJ, Tanke HJ, Reedijk J. Department of Molecular Cell Biology, Leiden University Medical Centre, The Netherlands. DNP is used as a control in tests of antitumor cells because it does NOT bind to cell DNA, nor promote tumors, yet its staining abilities enable tracking of the uptake of antitumor drugs. 

Specific inhibition of breast cancer cells by antisense poly-DNP-oligoribonucleotides and targeted apoptosis." Ru K, Taub ML, Wang JH. Department of Biochemistry, State University of New York, Buffalo 14260-3000, USA Are you ready for this? DNP actually INHIBITS (!!!) breast cancers! Yes, not only does it NOT promote cancers, it’s being recognized as a cancer-fighter/blocker. "Two membrane-permeable and RNase-resistant antisense poly-2'-O-(2,4-dinitrophenyl)-oligoribonucleotides (poly-DNP-RNAs) have been synthesized as inhibitors of human breast cancer…fluorescence assay indicates that the targeted antisense inhibition by poly-DNP-RNAs leads to apoptosis of SK-Br-3 cells but does not affect nontumorigenic MCF-10A cells. The control poly-DNP-RNAs with random or sense nucleotide sequence are completely inactive." Plain English? DNP can be synthesized as an anti-cancer compound, because tests show that it blocks mutagens but does NOT affect non-mutagenic (healthy) cells, and has no RNA effects on them. 

"Heat shock protein induction by certain chemical stressors is correlated with their cytotoxicity, lipophilicity and protein-denaturing capacity." Neuhaus-Steinmetz U, Rensing L. Institute of Cell Biology, Biochemistry and Biotechnology, NW II University of Bremen, Germany. The thermic effect of DNP induces protein synthesis (heat shock protein, or HSP, synthesis). In fact, it’s quite GOOD at it: "ASA, DNP and CCCP induced HSP at lower concentrations than substances with a similar lipophilicity…" 

"Comparative effects of the metabolic inhibitors 2,4-dinitrophenol and iodoacetate on mouse neuroblastoma cells in vitro." Andres MI, Repetto G, Sanz P, Repetto M. 
National Institute of Toxicology, Seville, Spain. In this study, DNP’s observed effect was an increase in metabolism (duh!), while the other toxins compared to it had harmful in vitro effects but no increase in metabolism. 

"Inhibition of uncoupled respiration in tumor cells. A possible role of mitochondrial Ca2+ efflux." Gabai VL.Medical Radiology Research Center, Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, Obninsk. DNP not only does not cause tumors, but it inhibited their respiration by 20-25% compared to controls. 

"Amsacrine-induced lesions in DNA and their modulation by novobiocin and 2,4-dinitrophenol." Shibuya ML, Buddenbaum WE, Don AL, Utsumi H, Suciu D, Kosaka T, Elkind MM. Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins 80523. In this study, researchers found that DNP abrogates—or disrupts—cytotoxicity in hamsters (using cancerous cells). They expected to find that DNP would interfere with anticancer treatments, but instead found that DNP increased their effects. They state, though, that they cannot claim a proven effect of DNP on anticancer treatments yet, although they do agree that treatment with DNP actually enhanced the effects of the DNA regenerative therapy of anticancer chemotherapy. 

"Induction of endonucleolytic DNA cleavage in human acute myelogenous leukemia cells by etoposide, camptothecin, and other cytotoxic anticancer drugs: a cautionary note." Kaufmann SH. Oncology Center, Johns Hopkins Hospital, Baltimore, Maryland 21205. The authors warn that certain anti-leukemia drugs resulted in "extensive DNA degradation." BUT (good ol’ DNP to the rescue!), "Preincubation with dinitrophenol abolished the effect…" 

"[Dependence of the nature of the action of metabolic inhibitors on ribosomal RNA synthesis in Ehrlich ascites carcinoma cells on cell integrity]" [Article in Russian] Akhlynina TV, Buzhurina IM, Panov MA, Rozovskaia IA, Chernaia NG. DNP actually inhibits the synthesis of RNA in carcinoma cells. In other words, it helps cancerous cells commit suicide by neutering themselves. "Ribosomal RNA (rRNA) synthesis in the intact Ehrlich ascite carcinoma cells is selectively inhibited by papaverin (ED50 = 0.01 mM), 2,4-dinitrophenol (DPN; ED50 = 5 microM), and actinomycin D (ED50 = 0.1 microgram/ml)." 

"Autocatabolism of surface macromolecules shed by human melanoma cells." Bystryn JC, Perlstein J. Cancer Res 1982 Jun;42(6):2232-7. This study finds that DNP helps melanoma cells die (autocatabolize) while other cells are unaffected. 

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside - tons of research, including medical studies. Excerpts: 

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames) 

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys." 

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)." 

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys." 

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart." 

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine." 

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)." 


Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.


----------



## tee (Aug 3, 2005)

Someone asked for DNP articles?????  


                             All you need to know about DNP 



                         This is what some of you are asking about – I’ve used it
                         quite a bit and its great but you need to be informed, as
                         with all AAS. this spells it out pretty well by one of the
                         better experts on the subject IMO. I don’t agree with him
                         on every thing, 4 example I think a little t3 is quite
                         useful during a cycle, but in all its one of the best
                         "manuals" around. CYC 


                         POSTED BY A WELL KNOWN DNP EXPERT 

                         This is an educational article covering different aspects
                         of DNP and is intended only to educate the reader about
                         DNP. This article is far from comprehensive, but it should
                         provide a good background to get the reader started on
                         learning about DNP. If any of this information is unclear
                         please feel free to contact me by email: 

                         In this article I will attempt to cover the following topics
                         regarding DNP: 

                         History 
                         Mechanism of Action 
                         Dose and Cycle Recommendations 
                         Dietary Recommendations 
                         Side effects/ risks 
                         Prevention/ Contraindications 
                         Recommended supplements with DNP 



                         HISTORY: 

                         DNP stands for 2,4-dinitrophenol. This is a chemical that
                         was once used in the early 20th century to ignite
                         dynamite and cast a yellow dye on wood and other
                         handcrafts. A few years later demographical statistics
                         showed that employees who worked with DNP everyday
                         tended to lose weight, often rapidly. One fall out from
                         this was a study conducted by Stanford University in
                         1920 showing that the ingestion of DNP does in fact
                         cause weight loss. This prompted physicians to prescribe
                         DNP to obese patients of that era. DNP was on the
                         market for 2 decades as a weight loss drug and was
                         eventually taken off the market and banned for human
                         consumption by the FDA because there was a report of
                         cataract formation among female users of this drug
                         which turned out to be false. This chemical is still
                         deemed too dangerous by the FDA to allow it to come
                         back to the pharmaceutical marketplace. Over the
                         decades of research on DNP, scientists have never
                         shown it to have the ability to cause cancer or any other
                         mutations despite the fact that it’s a phenol and that
                         most phenolic compounds are carcinogenic. DNP is now
                         only used as a research chemical and as a pesticide in a
                         few states that still approve of its use. It is not illegal to
                         own DNP, but it is illegal to market it for personal
                         consumption. 

                         MECHANISM OF ACTION: 

                         DNP exerts its effects within the cell, more specifically
                         within the membrane of the mitochondria. The advantage
                         of intracellular mechanisms of action such as this is that
                         a tolerance to DNP cannot develop. To make a long story
                         short, DNP makes the process of ATP formation very
                         inefficient. Why is this important? Because ATP is the
                         energy unit needed to drive all our biochemical reactions
                         in our body that is necessary to keep us alive. The cells
                         in our body constantly need energy (ATP) to stay alive.
                         The amount of ATP needed to keep a person alive
                         depends on his/her basal metabolic rate. By making ATP
                         formation inefficient, a person’s basal metabolic rate can
                         increase indefinitely, but for practical uses, basal
                         metabolic rate can safely increase by 30-50% without
                         putting one’s life in danger. It is not unheard of for
                         people to lose up to one pound of pure fat per day while
                         on DNP. 

                         If you’re not familiar with ATP, it’s what the Calories that
                         are stored in carbs, fats, and proteins are eventually
                         turned into. In other words, the energy that is stored in
                         the macromolecules are transferred to the ATP molecule,
                         but DNP disrupts this process. Instead of making ATP
                         from macromolecules in the presence of DNP, the
                         potential energy is just turned into heat. This is very
                         significant because ATP levels in the body will quickly
                         diminish and cells want to replenish that storage by
                         breaking down more fats, carbs, etc. As you can see, a
                         patter quickly develops where ATP levels will constantly
                         be below normal and the body will always be trying to
                         burn more fats, carbs, and proteins to help replenish the
                         ATP levels. This is no different than doing aerobic
                         exercises such as jogging, biking, etc, except while on
                         DNP, the body is doing the aerobic exercise non stop 24
                         hours a day. 


                         DOSES AND CYCLE RECOMMENDATIONS: 

                         DNP is not a drug for everyone, definitely not the
                         beginner who just wants to lose a couple of pounds to
                         look better with the shirt off… Without proper education
                         on its use, DNP can be deadly. 

                         There are 2 forms of DNP currently on the market, pure
                         crystalline (100% dry) DNP, and powdered DNP (usually
                         5-10% moisture). The crystalline version is stronger and
                         more effective, but more caution needs to be used while
                         using it. It acts much faster, and the side effects also
                         subside faster as well. 


                         I recommend between 2-6mg/kg-bw per day for
                         crystalline DNP and 4-10mg/kg-bw for powdered DNP. A
                         beginner should always start off at the low end to assess
                         tolerance. Trying this for the first time 2 weeks before a
                         competition can be disastrous. A 220lb man is 100kg
                         exactly. This means that if he is a first time user of
                         crystalline DNP then he should take 200mg per day. I
                         suggest staying with this dose for at least 3 days to
                         keep it safe, then slowly increase the dosage.
                         400mg/day can be used, but never take it all at once.
                         Always split up the doses as far as possible, so for
                         400mg/day that would mean taking 1 200mg capsule
                         every 12 hours. Only on rare occasions should someone
                         attempt 600mg/day with the crystalline capsules unless
                         it’s used by a very experienced user and all the vital
                         signs are closely monitored. 

                         Cycle length depends largely on the individual. At first it
                         was thought that a DNP cycle should be limited to 10
                         days at the most because the thyroids shuts down and
                         t4 to t3 conversion in the liver becomes nil, however,
                         this is not the case. 10 days is a very arbitrary number.
                         A person taking 200mg/day would have almost
                         completely normal thyroid function at day 10 whereas if
                         s/he took 600mg/day, t3 would be non existent after 3
                         days. While the t3 hormone plays a very large role in
                         determining fat loss, it should not be a big concern while
                         on DNP because the fat burning capabilities of DNP will
                         more than compensate for the suppressed t3 levels. An
                         advantage to suppressed t3 levels is that the body will
                         burn much less muscle while still burning fat on DNP.
                         Normal t3 and thyroid function is restored within a week
                         of stopping DNP. 

                         Ok, so how long should you do it? I suggest playing
                         around with it and just go by how your body feels. It is
                         not a bad idea to just take 2-3mg/kg-bw for 3-4 weeks.
                         This causes less side effects and will have the same
                         overall effect, but it will just take a bit longer. After you
                         get used to 2-3mg/kg-bw, then another option is to up
                         the dose by 1 cap and carrying that out for as long as
                         your body can handle it because fatigue and a host of
                         other side effects will eventually overtake you. If 2
                         caps/day is still too mild then repeat the above step with
                         3 caps per day spread out into 8-hour intervals. 

                         Because of some water retention caused by DNP, users
                         typically find that they look their best 4-7 days after
                         finishing their cycle when the water has normalized. 

                         For competitors: 

                         Take the last DNP capsule 8 days prior to the
                         competition date. Carb deplete after 3 days after the
                         last cap. Carb load immediately 2 days prior to
                         competition and stop fluid intake. This should allow for
                         excellent glycogen super compensation within the
                         muscles for a fuller look. 


                         DIETARY RECOMMENDATIONS: 

                         1. Carb deplete for 3 days prior to DNP because DNP will
                         take a good 2-3 days to deplete the body's glycogen
                         stores before it can efficiently burn stored fat. 

                         2. Once on DNP eat an isocaloric diet (33% prot, 33%
                         fat, 33% carbs) and keep the calories at around
                         maintenance level. Restricting carbs will put the body in
                         a state of hypoglycemia and can be dangerous to the
                         health and also the mental well being. DNP also mimics
                         insulin in that it shuttles glucose into the cells in the
                         absence of glucose. This is great for fat burning, but
                         when carb intake is too low the blood glucose can be at
                         dangerously low levels as well. A more experienced user
                         can switch up this ratio a bit. Either way it won't make a
                         huge difference because it's mostly about the total
                         calorie consumption. 

                         This is what I’m proposing to be the optimal DNP diet (for
                         a high dose short cycle(s) and the end of a low dose
                         extended cycle only): 

                         50% carbs, 35% protein, 15% fat. It’s not a misprint;
                         carbs are essential for DNP to work properly. Keep in
                         mind that it’s only the percentage that changes and not
                         the total calories. From this point it will get a bit
                         complicated, but read over it a few times and you will
                         get the gist of it. I’ll also try to keep it as simple as
                         possible.

                                   Edit Sig | Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
     09-23-2001 04:01 AM







  CYCLEON 
  Guest 

  Registered: Not Yet
  Local Time: 
  Location: 
  Birthdate: 
  Posts: N/A
                                                                  (Post #2)


                         50% carbs, 35% protein, 15% fat. It’s not a misprint;
                         carbs are essential for DNP to work properly. Keep in
                         mind that it’s only the percentage that changes and not
                         the total calories. From this point it will get a bit
                         complicated, but read over it a few times and you will
                         get the gist of it. I’ll also try to keep it as simple as
                         possible. 

                         When fatty acids are broken down they need to be fed
                         into an energy cycle for a complete break down so that
                         more can be broken down later. The beginning of this
                         cycle is called the citric acid cycle. Fats enter the citric
                         acid cycle as a 2-carbon molecule called acetate and to
                         start off this cycle it needs to bind to another 2-carbon
                         molecule called oxaloacetate. Without enough
                         oxaloacetate this cycle cannot proceed. With little
                         oxaloacetate this cycle is slowed down, thus fat burning
                         is slowed down. Where does oxaloacetate come from?
                         Several sources, but the main one is from pyruvate, the
                         end product of the first step of glucose (carbohydrate)
                         metabolism. Without enough glucose in the blood, fat
                         burning becomes very inefficient. 

                         This is not to say the more carbs we eat the more
                         pyruvate we can generate, therefore the more fat is
                         burned. We only need adequate levels of pyruvate to
                         supply the citric acid cycle of the necessary starting
                         material for fat to enter, and then it will eventually
                         proceed to be completely oxidized in the electron
                         transport chain. 

                         Don’t worry about eating too many carbs while on DNP
                         because these carbs cannot be stored and are
                         immediately used for fuel to try to replenish cellular ATP.
                         While keeping the calorie level at maintenance level, it
                         would be most beneficial to eat about 55% calories from
                         carbs, 35% protein and 10% fat (mostly unsaturated). It
                         may be optimal for fat burning to raise the carbs a bit
                         more, but the protein should be high enough so that
                         muscle catabolism is kept at a minimum when DNP
                         creates the huge calorie deficit in the body. 

                         The least effective form of dieting while on a DNP cycle
                         is a fat diet, or ketogenic diet, but the high amounts of
                         fat helps to slow gastric emptying, so you feel more
                         satisfied for a longer period of time. This is one reason
                         why I first recommended the isocaloric diet to beginners
                         who may have trouble controlling their appetite while on
                         DNP. 

                         SIDE EFFECTS: 

                         Heat- you will feel very hot while taking this. It is very
                         similar to jogging a slow pace all day long, so be
                         prepared to sweat a little. In some people a lot of sweat
                         is not too uncommon. Body temperature will rise to about
                         101 degrees and sustain there. This is not too out of the
                         ordinary. This increase in core body temperature causes
                         a vasodilation effect throughout the body to help cool
                         you off. However, evaporative cooling with the aid of
                         vasodilation will not be effective when the surrounding
                         environment does not allow for proper cooling. For
                         example, being out in the summer sun when it’s 90
                         degrees and high humidity can cause you to rapidly
                         overheat to dangerous levels. Avoid hot environments at
                         all costs. Stay indoors if you choose to use it in the
                         summer and only go outside briefly when it’s absolutely
                         necessary. Dehydration can cause the body to not
                         regulate temperature properly and rapidly overheat as
                         well. Drink 1-3 gallons of water daily depending on DNP
                         dose. 

                         Water retention- this is very closely associated with
                         heat. When the vasodilation occurs due to the rise in
                         body temperature, blood vessels expand, causing an
                         increase in blood volume and subsequent water
                         retention. Also, an increased blood volume leads to
                         decreased pressure, which would lead the body to try to
                         store more sodium and cause even more water retention.
                         All the water retention will subside within a week after
                         stopping the DNP dosage, but often sooner than that.
                         Popular diuretics are not very effective against DNP
                         induced water retention because these diuretics mainly
                         focus on one aspect of diuresis and that is suppression
                         of the anti diuretic hormone (ADH), but the cause of
                         water retention from DNP is independent of ADH. While
                         diuretics will get rid of some naturally stored water, it
                         isn’t getting rid of enough water that would make a
                         competitor presentable on stage and would put the user
                         in jeopardy of death or serious health complications due
                         to potassium depletion. 

                         Lethargy- This is the biggest problem associated with
                         DNP and is somewhat associated with the insomnia that I
                         will cover later. As you have learned DNP depletes the
                         body of ATP and without ATP you have no energy. It
                         literally feels like you’re jogging a marathon all day long
                         without a break. Of course the extent of the lethargy will
                         depend on the dose, but it is not uncommon for people
                         to be almost bed ridden. Walking to the kitchen to get
                         food will be a chore. Even eating the food can become
                         very laborious. This will subside within 24-36 hours of
                         stopping the doses. 

                         Insomnia- sleeping will be very difficult for some people,
                         not because of the familiar central nervous stimulation
                         experienced with ephedrine and caffeine
                         supplementation, but because it gets so damned hot.
                         Many people including myself find it very difficult to sleep
                         when we’re sweating in our beds. The best way to
                         combat this is to sleep with 2 fans from both sides of the
                         bed and the air conditioner cranked up. Obviously if you
                         have a significant other that you sleep with then it would
                         be wise to sleep in separate beds for parts of the cycle. 

                         Shortness of breath/ rapid breathing- this is common
                         when the dose is at the upper limits. The breathing will
                         seem like you’re jogging even while you’re sitting down
                         and doing nothing. It will seem like you can never catch
                         your breath. Doing anything active will make you even
                         more out of breath and this can become dangerous.
                         When breathing becomes irregular, you should avoid
                         doing any aerobic or strenuous activities. This means no
                         working out (not like you’ll have any energy to do so
                         anyway). 

                         Dehydration- a very serious side effect. If hydration
                         levels are not adequate it can predispose the body to
                         severe overheating and possibly death. Water needs to
                         be replenished on the order of 1-3 gallons per day. 

                         Electrolyte depletion- this is caused by excessive water
                         and salt loss through sweating. Drinking water will
                         replace fluids, but not electrolytes. Best way to replenish
                         salts is to drink v8 juice. This can lead to a host of other
                         problems if not remedied including excessive lethargy,
                         low blood pressure, poor cardiac function, nausea,
                         diarrhea… 

                         Nausea- This is a common side effect that afflicts
                         roughly around 30% of the users. There could be several
                         causes to this: dehydration, electrolyte imbalance, low
                         blood pH, and other unknown (by me) mechanisms. 

                         Diarrhea- possibly due to electrolyte imbalance and
                         undissolved DNP that passes onto the large intestine
                         causing osmotic imbalances. If this becomes too
                         problematic the only thing to do is just to decrease the
                         dosage or stop completely. 

                         Headache- largely due to dehydration. In most people,
                         forcing down a liter of fluids will alleviate the headaches. 

                         Dry/ sore throat- I don’t know the cause of this one, but
                         it is pretty common among users and seems to manifest
                         itself the most during sleep and may contribute to the
                         insomnia. 

                         Allergies/ dermatitis- this is relatively rare. I’ve been in
                         contact with nearly 500 people who have used DNP and I
                         would estimate about 30-40 of them have experienced
                         allergic reactions to DNP. The allergies manifest
                         themselves first as phantom itches (itching without any
                         rashes or redness) around the torso in some people. It
                         will later develop into rashes and or hives around the
                         body and possibly spread to the face, neck, lips, and
                         scalp area in severe cases. Any over the counter or
                         prescription allergy medication (anti histamine) will cure
                         the allergies. Also if you’re allergic to DNP it doesn’t mean
                         you can’t use it in the future. Allergies to DNP seem to
                         have a tolerance factor. It first gets worse, then better
                         with successive cycles. So if you are allergic, stop
                         immediately and start again 7-10 days later and repeat
                         until you are no longer allergic to DNP anymore. Allergies
                         are also dose and length dependent. 

                         Yellow vision- This is even more rare than allergies. I’ve
                         only known about 15 people who have experienced this
                         out of all the people I have come in contact with who
                         have used DNP in the past. It seems to be most
                         apparent when you look at a white surface and yellow
                         spots will appear on the white that you see. I’m not sure
                         what exactly causes this, but it doesn’t seem to harm
                         anything and goes away within 1-2 days of stopping the
                         doses.

                                   Edit Sig | Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
     09-23-2001 04:11 AM







  CYCLEON 
  Guest 

  Registered: Not Yet
  Local Time: 
  Location: 
  Birthdate: 
  Posts: N/A
                                                                  (Post #3)


                         PREVENTION/ CONTRAINDICATIONS: 

                         1. Never start your first cycle with an optimal dose.
                         Always play it safe and start low. 

                         2. Never use DNP if you’re going to be in a hot
                         environment for an extended period of time. 

                         3. Never take any diuretics while on DNP. This includes
                         excessive alcohol. While mild diuretics like alcohol will
                         make you much more uncomfortable and hotter, a harsh
                         diuretic like lasix will kill you when taken with DNP. 

                         4. If oral temperature rises to 103 then discontinue use
                         until temp is completely down to normal. 

                         5. Do not attempt to work out very intensely. When it’s
                         hard to find the energy to go to work, don’t push
                         yourself thinking you can get a good workout in. Long
                         cardio sessions can be especially harmful for your health.
                         It would also raise cortisol levels through the roof and
                         will be very catabolic to muscle. Don’t sweat the cardio
                         when on DNP because DNP will make you burn fat. Stay
                         away from the treadmill! 

                         6. If allergies arise take some allergy medication and if
                         that isn’t strong enough then stop the doses for at least
                         10 days before restarting. 

                         7. Watch your electrolytes. Carry a bottle of v8 juice
                         with you. One 8-ounce serving of v8 has 900mg of
                         potassium compared to 35mg of potassium in 8 ounces of
                         Gatorade. Aim for 3000-5000mg of potassium (not all
                         from v8) per day. Fresh meats and vegetables also have
                         a lot of potassium in them. Sodium is very important too,
                         but is usually not hard to get in the diet. Magnesium can
                         be obtained from supplementation. 

                         8. Hydration. I can’t emphasize this enough. Not only will
                         proper hydration levels make you feel better and prevent
                         overheating, but it will also make the cycle more
                         effective at burning fat. 

                         SUPPLEMENTATION: 

                         Antioxidants—one of the most effective will be the fat
                         soluble vitamin E. I recommend 800 to 1000 iu of vitamin
                         E per day of the cycle to combat the host of free radical
                         damage caused by increased fat oxidation. 

                         Glycerol—this can be important to help maintain muscle
                         hydration and prevent catabolism. It comes in liquid and
                         can be bought over the counter. Take 3-4 tablespoons
                         per day. 

                         Potassium citrate—if blood acidity becomes a problem
                         then potassium citrate can help buffer the acid. About
                         2-3 grams will be very effective, but 1 gram will do the
                         trick as well. 



                         CONCLUSION 

                         DNP is the most effective fat burner and perhaps the
                         most complicated drug in the bodybuilding community
                         and should not be taken to lightly by average dieters
                         striving to lose a couple of pounds. The side effects are
                         serious and numerous, but if used correctly, none of the
                         side effects are permanent. Despite these numerous side
                         effects people still use it because it works when nothing
                         else will. I hope this article sufficiently educated you on
                         DNP. If you choose to use it please do so with caution
                         and use this and other literature as a guide to help you
                         on your way to a new physique. 

                         Good Luck and Be Safe

                                   Edit Sig | Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
     09-23-2001 04:11 AM







  CYCLEON 
  Guest 

  Registered: Not Yet
  Local Time: 
  Location: 
  Birthdate: 
  Posts: N/A
                                                                                                                                                                   (Post #4)


                         more studies from "back when" - helpfully dreged up by John_U over at BSS 


                         ATP-Sensitive Potassium Ion Channels 
                         Some of the following is speculative. Caveat lector.] 
                         Ion channels are membrane proteins that control the flux of ions across an otherwise impermeable cell membrane. Potassium (K) channels were first decribed by Noma [1] in
                         1983, and later in 1991 the ATP-sensitive K channel (KATP) was described by the same researcher [2]. Potassium channels determine cell membrane potential. 

                         KATP channels exist in most excitable cells. They are regulated by the intracellular level of ATP as well as by various nucleotide diphosphates, pH and lactate
                         concentrations. The activity of KATP channels is inhibited by increasing the intracellular ATP concentration. Closure of these channels in response to glucose metabolism
                         depolarises the cell, stimulating voltage-dependent electrical activity, and calcium ion (Ca) entry. In the pancreatic beta cells, an increase in blood sugar level leads to an
                         elevated ATP/ADP ratio, which in turn inhibits KATP channels, so as to alter the membrane potential and cause insulin release. It is accompanied by increases in respiratory
                         rate, pyridine and flavin nucleotide reduction state, and intracellular pH [3]. 
                         Thus, the KATP channel couples nutrient metabolism to the membrane potential. 

                         · Increase in blood glucose --> increase in glucose metabolism --> increase in intracell ATP --> inhibition of KATP channel. 
                         · Channel CLOSED: cell depolarized, Ca++ uptake, insulin exocytosis. 

                         KATP channels play an important role in the control of vascular tone [4]. Polarization following potassium channel activation (opening) results in lessened calcium influx and
                         smooth muscle relaxation. 

                         · KATP channel BLOCKED --> vascular tone increases. 
                         · KATP channel ACTIVATED --> vascular tone decreases. 

                         Besides being regulated by intracellular signals, potassium channels may also be regulated by membrane potential. Thus, in excitable cells in the heart, muscle, and nervous
                         system, voltage-gated potassium channels are activated during an action potential; the activities of these potassium channels determine to a large extent the shape of the
                         action potential, hence the strength of the signaling. 

                         · KATP BLOCKED --> more strength 
                         · KATP ACTIVATED --> less strength 

                         Drugs which block KATP channels: tolbutamide, glyburide, glibenclamide. 

                         Drugs which activate KATP channels: Prostaglandin E2 and I2, adenosine, lemakalim. 

                         Drugs which activate K channels: pinacidil, cromakalim. 

                         Mitochondria also contain a K+ channel that causes rapid K+ uptake when open [5]. 

                         DNP 
                         What happens when someone takes the decoupler dinitrophenol (DNP)? Blood glucose will result in increased metabolism, but the level of ATP in the cell does not increase!
                         In fact, it is depleted. So in this case, the KATP channel is not inhibited, and it stays open. Calcium is not taken into the cell, and insulin is not released. The person taking
                         DNP has in effect given himself temporary diabetes. 
                         Insulin is needed to facilitate the uptake of glucose into cardiac, skeletal, and adipose tissue, and to convert glucose to glycogen in the liver. It is anti-proteolytic and
                         protects against the various ailments commonly seen in diabetics, such as vision problems and polyneuropathy. Not coincidentally, the same problems can result from
                         ingesting DNP. 

                         This is why, when one takes DNP, one also needs to take exogenous insulin. 

                         Since the KATP channel remains open, vascular and muscular tone relax. Probably blood pressure will decrease. Strength will diminish. 

                         It would seem that an antidote for DNP might be anything that causes the KATP channel to close, for example the drug glibenclamide. 

                         References 
                         1. Noma A. 1983. Nature 305: 147. 
                         2. Noma A, Takano M. 1991. The ATP-sensitive K+ channel. Jpn J Physiol 41(1):77-87. 
                         3. Civelek VN, Deeney JT, et al. 1996. Temporal sequence of metabolic and ionic events in glucose-stimulated clonal pancreatic-cells. Biochem. J. 315: 1015-1019. Boston
                         University Medical Center. 
                         4. Nichols, C.G. and Lederer, W.J. 1991. ATP-sensitive potassium channels in the cardiovascular system. American Journal of Physiology 261:H1675-H1686. 
                         5. Paucek, P, Mironova, G, et al. 1992 "Reconstitution and partial purification of the glibenclamide-sensitive, ATP-dependent K+ channel from rat liver and beef heart
                         mitochondria," J. Biol. Chem. 267, 26062. 
                         6. Nakamura S. 1989. Glucose reverses DNP induced changes in action potentials. Cardiovascular Res. 23(4):286-294. 
                         ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

                         Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans 
                         By Dr. Jacques Bell 
                         Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. 
                         Translation © 1996 Robert Ames 
                         There is a fundamental difference between biological experimentation with dinitrophenol in humans and what was done in the laboratories of physiologists. These last are
                         essentially interested in hyperthermia (Andre Mayer, Leon Binet, etc.). Yet, in medicine, the doses of dinitrophenol employed do not determine any elevation of temperature.
                         The physiological effects, observed in these conditions, differ considerably from those made by the experimenter. It is thus for example that the animal in hyperthermia
                         presents a polypnoea [rapid, shallow breathing], a hyperglycemia, a hypoglobulinemia that one does not observe with therapeutic doses; it is because experimental
                         hyperthermia is essentially a combustion of carbohydrates, while therapeutic hypermetabolism is mainly a combustion of lipids, as is shown by the lowering of respiratory
                         quotient. 
                         One shouldn't be surprised at these differences. The clinician uses strychnine as a tonic; the experimenter employs it to cause convulsions. The clinician uses adrenaline, at
                         titrated doses, to produce a manageable hypertension; the physiologist, with massive doses causes acute edema of the lung. 
                         Yet, to base the clinical use of adrenaline or of strychnine on acute edema of the lung or experimental convulsions, constitutes an obvious error. It is the same for
                         dinitrophenol. 
                         In France, besides, one uses almost exclusively dinitrophenyl-lysidine, which, according to the same terms of the study made by Professor Pouchet, "is easy to purify by
                         crystallization, to easily modify the first of its components from the point of view of toxicity, dissolves easily in water, and, by addition of the methylglyoxalidine (lysidine)
                         group, favors energetically the elimination of waste." 

                         After Professor Pouchet, we have, in our thesis [1], demonstrated the superiority of this last product; in what follows, it is by comparison with him that we will study the
                         biology of the dinitro drugs. 
                         We shall see, in order: 
                         I. Their action on the basal metabolism, 
                         II. Their visceral action, 
                         III. Their nutritional action. 

                         I. ACTION ON BASAL METABOLISM 
                         After the experimental research of Magne, Mayer and Plantefol, in animals, the experiments of Cutting and Tainter has confirmed, in humans, that dinitrophenol is a drug
                         which strongly increases the metabolism, exaggerating the oxidation process of the organism by direct action on the cellular metabolism. These authors have observed a rise
                         of close to 20% after one hour, being able to attain 70% in ten hours and a tendency to return to normal at 24 hours if the administration of the medicine is not continued. 
                         This increase is not due to a sympathetic deregulation. The dinitro treatment respects the autonomic nervous system, in an inverse way from thyroxine, which, at slimming
                         doses, determines rapidly some tremors, insomnia, and a mental instability of the type "basedowien." [a thyroid illness where one secretes too much thyroid hormones] 

                         In the thyroid illnesses, or the thyroid treatments, there is an inverse connection between the level of the basal metabolism and that of blood cholesterol, this being as
                         much lower as the metabolism is higher. One doesn't observe similar phenomena in the course of dinitro treatment. 

                         This fact indicates that the changes caused in the blood cholesterol in the course of thyroid treatment are directly linked with the thyroid medication and not at all to do
                         with the elevation of the metabolism which is responsible for the reduction of obesity. Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube). 

                         An attentive exploration of the nutritional changes in the course of dinitro treatment, in the cases of five obese women, has shown the following facts: 

                         1. The administration of dinitrophenol, at a dose of 3.5 mg per kilo, increases the total production of heat by about 40%, from the 3rd or 4th day. 

                         2. This increase of the metabolism is due mostly to an increase in the combustion of the fat and a little to combustion of carbohydrates. 

                         3. Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine. 

                         II. VISCERAL ACTION 
                         Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio-vascular system and the blood. 

                         This innocuity for the principal visceral functions is without doubt one of the main reasons for the distribution of this therapy. 
                         Tainter, Stockton and Cutting have reported a series of cases in which one had measured the plasma bile index and determined the test of Van de Bergh. Their analyses
                         demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment. 

                         Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney (Taitner, Cutting, Wood and Proescher). Anatomical-pathological examinations of
                         animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents
                         are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys. 

                         As T.L. Schulte and M.L. Tainter wrote, "it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys." 
                         Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system. Even when the basal metabolism is found elevated to significant levels, there is no
                         change in the rhythm of the pulse (Rosenblum). 

                         On this point, dinitrophenol differs from all the other metabolic accelerants known. It is an observation that all the clinicians, today, have had occasion to make. 

                         All the clinicians know that, contrary to thyroxine, dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart. 

                         The research of Professor Loeper and of his students has demonstrated the physiological and clinical importance of myocardiac glycogen. Extensive studies by P.N. Taussig
                         have shown that dinitrophenol does not reduce cardiac glycogen at all and that, on this point, it differs completely from thyroxine. 

                         III. ACTION ON NUTRITION 
                         The influence of dinitro therapy on nutrition has been the object of a very important clinical study. 

                         "One does not observe variations in the elimination of chlorine; eliminated phosphorus varies sometimes more, sometimes less, the elimination of sulphur increases slightly,
                         especially in the form of sulphur conjugates, urines show a small increase of total nitrogen and of urea." (Prof. Pouchet). 

                         It is a well known fact that the administration of thyroid extract or hyperthyroidism is accompanied by an increased secretion of calcium and of phosphorus. This calcium and
                         phosphorus in the urine are not due to the acceleration of metabolism, as one does not observe these facts either during fever, nor in the course of leukemias which raise
                         the metabolism (J.C. Aub, N.B. Bauer, C.I. Heath, Alright, Bauer and Aub). 

                         Thyroxine reduces bone density. 
                         With dinitrophenol, nothing of the sort is observed. The experiments of Clarence L. Robbins show that dinitrophenol, in spite of the elevation of the metabolism that it
                         produces, does not cause any increase of the loss of calcium or of phosphorus. An increase of 37% in the basal metabolism, caused by the ingestion of dinitrophenol, does
                         not lead to modification in the excretion of these elements. 

                         In normal individuals, when one administers dinitrophenol during a short period, it produces a small elevation of reduced substances in the blood after fasting (although one
                         would not be able to call this hyperglycemia). When one administers the medication over a longer period, this phenomenon is not produced and there is a marked elevation of
                         the tolerance to carbohydrates. 

                         In diabetics, following treatments of short duration, the results are variable, the tolerance to glucose being as often increased as it is decreased, with parallel changes in
                         the fasting blood sugar level. But, in prolonging the administration of the medication, one observes an increase of the tolerance of carbohydrates. Anyway, in basing himself
                         on the study of 32 cases of diabetes, Simkins concludes that dinitrophenol is not toxic for diabetics. He remarks that this observation goes counter to some assertions that
                         have been a little prematurely advanced. 

                         Dinitrophenyl-lysidine at therapeutic doses therefore has an action on the organism which is completely physiological. This action has been demonstrated in obesity where it
                         has been compared to the actions of thyroid medication and physical exercise. 

                         The existence of obesities of glandular origin, especially by thyroid insufficiency, has resulted in the use of thyroxine in numerous subjects. 

                         "This wasn't without inconveniences, sometimes grave, characterized especially by cardiac and nervous troubles; the effective dose of thyroxine is, in fact, very close to
                         the toxic dose. Further, we has frequently seen these accidents persisting after the administration even of a single dose, which leads to the impossibility of stopping them
                         immediately by a simple suspension of the medication. Yet, from the point of view of its specific action on the basal metabolism, dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage
                         that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor
                         Pouchet). 

                         Finally, thyroxine causes a nitrogen malnutrition: it burns the muscle and fatigues the heart. Dinitrophenol-lysidine, to the contrary, causes a lipid-glycemic loss: it is the
                         elimination of reserve materials without attacking visceral and muscle tissue. 
                         As for physical exercise, it seems to act exactly like dinitro therapy. Marcowitz, in his communication to the Academy of Medicine of Toronto on October 9, 1934, based on
                         90 cases of obesity, having followed this treatment during a period of 16 months, concludes that its action may be succinctly described in saying that the effects on the
                         organism are similar to those of physical exercises. 

                         The fact is besides established by physiologists, since dinitrophenol raises thermogenesis and not the metabolic quotient. 

                         All the clinicians know actually that dinitro medication is irreplaceable in cases of monstrous obesities which prevent all exercise. It can be used in the obese for whom
                         occupations, life style or cardiac troubles do not permit physical exercises. It is indispensible for the grossly obese in cases of abdominal operations and immobilization due to
                         illness (inflammation of fallopian tubes, appendicitis, etc.) for which there is an urgency to obtain a reduction of subcutaneous fat. 

                         But this clinical use has not been able to be extended other than when the experimental research pursued on humans, with a dinitro drug free from impurities, has been able
                         to demonstrate the biological effects of it in a very precise way. 

                         1. La Therapeutique dinitree (J.-B. Bailliere et Fils, editeurs, 1937). 

                         ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                         Concerning Two Cases of Cataract Caused by Dinitrophenol 
                         By Jean Sedan (Marseille) 
                         Sedan, Jean. 1939. A propos de deux cas de cataracte par phenols dinitres. Annales d'Oculistes. 176:191. 
                         Translation © 1996 Robert Ames 

                         The implementation of the treatment for obesity by dinitrophenol dates only from 1933, the year when it was suddenly and rapidly put in the limelight by the work of the
                         Americans Tainter, Mehrtens and Cutting. 

                         These authors have established that the ingestion of dinitrophenol accelerates metabolism, causing a marked elevation in temperature. It seemed that dinitrophenol was a
                         specially effective treatment for obesity. In 1936, Horner estimated that in the first 15 months following the appearance of the medication in the market, one hundred
                         thousand persons used it to lose weight. 

                         Incidents and accidents multiplied and appeared sufficiently serious that the American Medical Association warned the public against the dangers of unsupervised treatment.


                         Here we discuss only the case of cataracts, which Horner had said that it occurs in one case in 1000 treatments. At the end of this report we will note the principle
                         bibliographic references concerning the American literature devoted to the subject and which is of a great value, but we wish to emphasize how the European work and
                         especially French are on the other hand still rare and even exceptional. 

                         One can say that it is by the work of Onfray and Gilbert Dreyfus presented to the Congress of the S.F.O. [Societe Francaise des Oculistes?] in 1937 that French
                         opthamologists had their attention drawn to the subject. This remarkably precise work is enriched by two observations of which one is due to Doctor A. Gallois, of Besancon.
                         We frequently reference this, for it contains in addition to minutely observed details, important physio-pathogenic considerations and a complete history of the subject. 
                         Apart from this work, we should also to point out the observations of Van de Hoeve and Polak-Daniels published in Holland in 1936, as well as the French summaries and
                         reviews of Halbron on cataracts and of Laignel-Lavastine on dinitrophenol intoxication. 

                         Finally, we emphasize the interest of the work of Vogt on the cataracts caused by dinitrophenol in Switzerland and of G. Ciotola of those caused by alphadinitrophenol in
                         Italy, both published in 1937. The same year, Stein and Crevecoeur pointed out that in their opinion this affectation was, when all is said and done, quite rare if one thinks
                         of the enormous dissemination of dinitro treatment. This was also the opinion of Andre Mayer, based on the fact that despite the considerable number of intoxications by
                         dintrophenol observed in munitions factories, no cases of cataracts have been noted. 

                         Finally, in 1938, Carlotti and Rivoire de Nice presented a case of cataract by dintrophenyl-lysidine which developed "with almost lightning-like rapidity." 
                         * * * 
                         It was possible for us to observe two very demonstrative cases. In one there was an arrest of development of opacity after the patient stopped taking dinitrophenol, which
                         is more than a rarity, a real exception in the pathological history of dinitrophenol cataracts. 

                         OBSERVATION I. -- Mme. K... Lea, 32 years old presented herself to me in December 1937 with a marked lowering of the vision of both eyes, which began a few weeks
                         earlier, developing extremely fast and was all the more disturbing since she works at a very visual profession in the editing of a newspaper and as she is especially partial to
                         this pleasant and remunerative position. I noticed a beginning of bilateral cataract appearing striated and fleecy which is found almost constantly in the description of toxic
                         lens opacities of this kind. The opacity is situated mainly at the level of the equator of the lens, but also involves the posterior part of the central mass. The vision is only
                         4/10 in the right and 5/10 in the left, these two acuities correctable to 7/10 O.D.G. -- 2.50. 

                         Mme K... thus learned that she was rapidly becoming myopic. 
                         The most minute research were done in view of identifying a possible cause of this bilateral cataract. All the blood and urine tests were negative. Very complete clinical
                         examinations by Doctor P..., referring physician, point to the same conclusion that it is impossible to relieve Mmme. K...'s pathological process at all. 
                         It is then that I thought of asking her about the possibility of a dinitrophenol anti-obesity treatment, even though the corpulence of my client did not seem excessive. She
                         told me then of having taken two pills each day of 0.30 grams of dinitrophenol in series of ten days with a rest of 15 days, for the past year and a half. 
                         She had, without the least dietary restriction, lost 19 kilograms out of 87 [42 pounds out of 191]. It was at that point that she began complaining about her vision. 

                         I wasn't aware of the topic at that time except by the short summaries of American works, but I didn't hesitate to warn her against what I considered to be the real origin
                         of her sickness. 
                         Very anxious about her state, she was easily convinced and stopped that therapy suddenly and definitively. 

                         I had the opportunity to see her in March, July and October 1938 and I noticed with great interest the complete arrest in the development of these catacts, which
                         accompanied in very precise fashion the progressive and total disappearance of myopia to the extent that although it was possible to note an appreciable modification in the
                         lens opacities, the visual acuity was spontaneously returned to 7/10 (uncorrected) at the end of October 1938. 

                         We add that Mme. K..., doubly happy, very far from regaining weight in spite of the renunciation of dinitrophenol, had lost another 5 kilos by a very strict nutritional
                         discipline complemented with rigorous gymnastic practices and the introduction into her life of a new intoxification, certainly less dangerous than the preceeding -- tea. 

                         In this case, the role played by the toxin in the opacification of the lens seems to us demonstrated in an almost experimental fashion by the disappearance of the myopia at
                         the moment of the cessation of the intoxification and even more by the incontestable and enduring stabilization of the state of opacities that maintained itself for six
                         months. In contrast, the development was very sudden in a month before the application of this measure. It is presumed that only the precocity of the requested medical
                         consultation and of the medical diagnostic given, has permitted a stop in the development of this toxic cataract -- a completely unusual phenomenon. 

                         We emphasize that the treatment had included plainly excessive doses and that however the opacification only appeared late in the treatment. On this topic remember that
                         in the discussion which followed the expose made to the S.F.O. in 1937 by MM. Onfray and Gilbert Dreyfus-Arruga, who had occasion to observe and operate in America
                         [illegible] ... don't generally appear except at the end of many months and even sometimes six to twelve months after the cessation of treatment. These late-developing
                         cataracts are almost always bilateral. 

                         OBSERVATION II. 
                         [Not included. Summary: A 32 year old woman weighing 90 kg. (198 pounds) began taking dinitrophenol on February 1st, 1937. She began with 9 to 10 pills daily, each being
                         30 mg. of DNP. After a week she increased the dose to 12 pills / day (360 mg.). At this dosage she lost 800 grams per week, or 10 kg. (22 pounds) in three months, without
                         changing her diet. She stopped taking DNP for four months and then began again. So she took 32.4 grams of DNP in the first 90 days and the same amount in the second
                         course. American reports indicated that cataracts had resulted from doses as small as 100 mg. per day for a total of 40 grams. 

                         On June 10th 1938, after several days in a very sunny seaside resort, the patient began to lose vision in her left eye, and on July 12th, the other eye was affected. By
                         August 1st she was unable to see to drive. By September she was blind. 
                         Fortunately, surgery produced favorable results.] 

                         It is necessary, indeed, to publicize cases in order to attract the attention of physicians and of the French public to the danger of intoxification by dinitrophenol. The fact
                         that we have been able to stabilize, if not make regress one cataract of this class by stopping all toxic ingestion is but another reason which compels us to make it known. 

                         These arguments and our observations are so needed to challenge the imagination and influence young women against harmful weight loss techniques that the work appears
                         discouraging. 

                         Indeed, in ending, we repeat the unlikely remark that our second patient made to us upon taking leave following the success of her first operation: "And now, Doctor, do not
                         oppose my taking of dinitrophenol since I no longer risk having cataracts." 
                         References 

                         · ALLEN and BENSON. -- Late development of cataracts following use of dinitrophenol about a year before. JAMA, 1935, V, 105, p. 795. 
                         · BARKAN, BORLEY, FINE and BETTMAN. -- Operative results in cataracts coincident with dinitrophenol therapy. Cal W. Med. 1936, XXXXIV, p. 360. 
                         · BENCE, JONES. -- On the rate of passage of crystalloids into and out of the vascular and non-vascular textures of the body. Pr. R. Soc., 1863, London, 14, 400. 
                         · BOARDMAN. -- Rapidly developing cataracts after dinitrophenol. JAMA, 1935, CV, p. 108. 
                         · CAMERON, cited by HORNER. -- Arch. of opth. 1936, XVI, p. 452. 
                         · CARLOTTI and RIVOIRE. -- Sur un cas de cataracte per le Dinitrophenyllyside. Rev. O.N.O., Nov. 1938, p. 622-624. 
                         · CAZENEUVE and LEPINE. -- Sur les effets produits par l'ingestion et l'injection intraveineuse de trois colorants jaunes derives de la houille. C.R. Ac. Sc. de Paris, 1885, CI,
                         p. 1, 167. 
                         · CIOTOLA (G.). -- Cataracte par alpha-dinitrophenol. Boll. d'Oc., 16, 1937, p. 531. 
                         · COGAN D. and COGAN F. -- Dinitrophenol cataract. JAMA, 1935, CV, p. 794. 
                         · CUTTING, MEHRTENS, TAINTER. -- Dinitrophenol, not acceptable for N.N.R. JAMA. 1935, CV, p. 31. (Important bibliography on the subject). 
                         · DALLY. -- Du nouveau sur le dinitrophenol. Concours Med. 1935, L, p. 3, 491. 
                         · EBSTEIN and ROSENBLUM. -- Peripheral neuritis and abortion following dinitrophenol therapy. J. Lab. an Clin. Med. 1935, XX, p. 1, 118. 
                         · GIBBS-Reichert. -- Am. Chem. J., 1891, XIII, p. 289. 
                         · GUTZEIT (R.). -- Cure d'obesite et cataracte. Munch. med. Wschr., 2, 1937, p. I.724. 
                         · HALBRON. -- Les cataractes apres emploi therapeutique du dinitrophenol. Sem. des Hopitaux de Paris, XII, 1937, p. 329. 
                         · HORNER, JONES, BOARDMAN. -- Cataracts following the use of dinitro. JAMA, 1935, CV, p. 108. 
                         · HORNER. -- Cataracts after dinitrophenol. Ar. of Opth. 1936, XVI, p. 446-461. 
                         · HORNER (W.-D.). -- Cataracts following dinitrophenol treatment for obesity. Transact. of the opth. sect. of the Amer. Med. Ass., 1936. 
                         · KNISKERN. -- Cataract following dinitrophenol. JAMA, 1935, CV, p. 794. 
                         · KOCH-LEE and TAINTER. -- Dinitrophenol on liver function. Calif. and W. Med., 1935, XXXXIII, p. 337. 
                         · LAIGNEL-LAVASTINE. -- Soc. Med. des Hopit. de Paris, 1937. 
                         · LAZAR. -- Cataract following dinitrophenol. JAMA, 1935, CV, p. 794. 
                         · LEUTSKER. -- Instance of circulatory collapse attributed to dinitrophenol. U.S. Nav. Med. Bull., 1935, XXXIII, p. 394. 
                         · MAC BRYDE-TAUSIG. -- Functional changes in liver, heart and muscles loss of dextrose tolerance resulting from dinitrophenol. JAMA, 1935, CV, p. 13. 
                         · MAGNE, MAYER, PLANTEFOL, et al. -- Etude sur l'action du dinitrophenol. An. de Physiol., 1932, CV, p. 12. 
                         · NADLER. -- Peripheral neuritis caused by prolonged use of dinitrophenol. JAMA, 1935, p. 12. 
                         · ONFRAY and GILBERT DREYFUS. -- Bull. et Memoires S.F.O., 1937, (I, pp. 114-12. 
                         · ONETO-GALINO-NATALE. -- Developpement de cataracte aux deux yeux, consequence d'un traitment au dinitrophenol pour amaigrissement. Soc. Argentin. of., 24 Oct.
                         1937. 
                         · PERKINS. -- A study of munitions intoxication in France. Pub. Health Rep., 1919, XXXIV, p. 2, 335. 
                         · RODIN. -- Cataracts following the use of dinitrophenol. Calif. West Med. 44.4, 1936, p. 3. 
                         · SCHUTES. -- Dinitrophenol. Am. J. Opth., 1935, 18, p. 752. 
                         · SPAETH (E.-B.). -- Cataractes dues au dinitrophenol avec symptomes de tetanie. Am. J. Opth., Apr. 1936, p. 320-323. 
                         · STEIN and CREVECOEUR. -- Semaine des Hopitaux de Paris, 15 Dec. 1937. 
                         · TAINTER, CUTTING and STOCKTON. -- Use of dinitrophenol in nutritional disorders. Am. J. Pub. Health., 1934, XXIV, p. 1045. 
                         · VAN DER HOEVE and POLAK-DANIELS. -- Cataracte et dinitrophenol. Nederl. Tijdsch. V. Genessk., I, 1936, no. 2, p. 126. 
                         · VOGT (A.). -- La Cataracte par dinitrophenol en Suisse. Schweiz. Med. Wocst., 76-37, 11 Sep. 1937, p. 873. 
                         · WHALMAN. -- Dinitrophenol cataract. Am. J. O., Oct. 1936, XIX, p. 885.


----------



## tee (Aug 3, 2005)

DNP
                The substance; 2, 4-Dinitrophenol has many other brand names such as, 1
                Hydroxy-2,4-dinitrophenol, Solfo Black, Nitrophen, Aldifen, and Chemox are
                just a few and is among many things, a metabolic stimulant. That is it's
                popularity here in our world, it burns fat like no other. Let me just tell you
                of it's other uses before I continue. First, it is a toxic dye, chemically
                related to Trinitrophenol (Picric Acid), second, it is found in insecticides,
                wood preservatives, herbicides, explosives, and is also a hazardous
                material. Third, it is used in science to couple or attach to DNA molecules.
                All of this should tell you that it is not a run-of-the-mill metabolic
                stimulant, like Clenbuterol or Triacana or Ephedrine or any other for that
                matter. Here is DNP's tox faq's from the international chemical safety cards
                to you give an idea of what it is considered to be; Combustible. Gives off
                irritating or toxic fumes (or gases) in a fire. Risk of fire and explosion. DO
                NOT expose to friction or shock. MAY BE ABSORBED! Redness. Roughness.
                Yellow staining on the skin. PHYSICAL STATE; APPEARANCE: YELLOW
                CRYSTALS ROUTES OF EXPOSURE: The substance can be absorbed into
                the body by inhalation, through the skin and by ingestion. PHYSICAL
                DANGERS: Dust explosion possible if in powder or granular form, mixed with
                air. INHALATION RISK: Evaporation at 20°C is negligible; a harmful
                concentration of airborne particles can, however, be reached quickly.
                CHEMICAL DANGERS: May explosively decompose on shock, friction, or
                concussion. May explode on heating. Shock-sensitive compounds are
                formed with alkalis, ammonia and most metals. The substance decomposes
                on heating producing toxic gases including nitrogen oxides. EFFECT OF
                SHORT-TERM EXPOSURE: The substance may cause effects on metabolism,
                resulting in very high body temperature. Exposure may result in death.
                EFFECTS OF LONG TERM OR REPEATED EXPOSURE: Repeated or                    prolonged
                contact with skin may cause dermatitis. The substance may have effects
                on the peripheral nervous system. The substance may have effects on the
                eyes, resulting in cataracts. Boiling point: sublimes °C, Melting point:
                112°C, Relative density (water = 1): 1.68. Solubility in water, g/100 ml at
                54.5°C: 0.14. Relative vapor density (air = 1): 6.36. This product is
                handled and shipped in a 15% solution of water, making it a paste, so that
                it will not explode due to shock or friction. 

                DNP is an uncoupling agent that inhibits the flow of electrons and the
                pumping of H+ ions for ATP synthesis. Fifty years ago it was used for
                weight loss, however, in 1938 the FDA removed it from the counter, as it
                caused cataracts and even sometimes death. If electron transport does
                not produce ATP, then much more sugar must be metabolized for energy
                needs. Very low production of ATP would be lethal. In oxidative
                phosphorylation, the flow of electrons from NADH (the reduced form of
                NAD+, oxidized from NAD. This enzyme is important in accepting electrons
                in the course of metabolic reactions. When NAD+ gives up it's electron, it is
                converted to it's reduced form NADH) and FADH2 (the reduced form of
                FAD) to oxygen results in the pumping of H+ from the matrix to the inner
                membrane space of the mitochondria. This gradient of H+ can produce ATP
                by flowing through ATP synthetase in the mitochondrial inner membrane.
                Dinitrophenol disrupts the H+ gradient reducing ATP synthesis. Under these
                conditions, much of the food that we eat could not be used for ATP
                synthesis and we lose weight. However, too much inhibitor and we could
                make too little ATP for life. The difference between weight loss and death
                is only a small concentration change in dinitrophenol, making the drug
                dangerous. Simply put, this means that while eating your normal diet, you
                will have somewhere between 20% and 40% reduction of calories. 

                You may now be wondering just what kind of dose would be effective, but
                not harmful. A dose of 2mg/kg/day (or two mgs per kg of body weight per
                day) would be an effective dose, causing the loss of about 5 to 10 pounds
                in a 10 to 14 day period, maybe less. So, a person weighing 200 lbs would
                weigh about 91 kgs, so 2mgs per kg of body weight would be the
                equivalent of 182 mgs of DNP per day, but since it typically comes in 200
                mg capsules, you would take one cap per day. Since DNP has this inhibiting
                effect, glycolosis is inhibited as well, causing a diabetic effect due to the
                conversion of glucose without insulin, so you may have heard that people
                take insulin with DNP. This will counter act the symptoms of lethargy and
                lack of energy due to DNP's use. 

                Finding DNP, this may be a little difficult as there are only two
                manufacturers of it. Sigma and Springfield scientific, though they do not
                generally sell to the public, it is still available. If you cannot find someone
                with capsules, you may try to get some bulk (somewhere around $20.00 -
                $30.00 per lb I think), but since this is considered a hazardous material, it
                cannot be conveniently or inconspicuously shipped (which for consumption
                is a felony), however, it is possible. However, to get use of the bulk/raw
                form, you will need to make your own capsules, which is a meticulous
                process.


----------



## tee (Aug 3, 2005)

Needed Supps for DNP Cycle


As you may already know, you should be taking the following per day.

1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses.
2-3000mg vitamin C.
1200IU of vitamin E
200mcg of selenium.
1000-2000mg of calcium (can’t take it with the magnesium, though.  Take it before bed)
Melatonin if you can’t sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants.
50mg of zinc a day
one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well.
A potassium gluconate tab or two a day
Taurine at 6-12g a day.
Glutamine at 15g a day sublingual or with carb/protein drink.
A folic acid tab.


In addition to the vitamins and minerals you should be taking:

2-5g Pyruvate (P) Start out at 900mg or so 3 times a day and go up from there.  I am at 1.5g 2-3 times a day and if you don’t work your way up it will give you gas and the runs.  

3 tablespoons Glycerol (G) Glycerol dose.  YOU ONLY NEED 1 TABLESPOON 3 TIMES A DAY!  

Now you have a recipe on how to feel good on an overdose of DNP!  To recap you need:
3 Tablespoons glycerol 3x a day.
1g Pyruvate 3x a day.
Taurine at 3g a day.
DNP at 36 hour intervals.

________________________________________________________________________
Response to someone that was throwing up and nauseated from DNP use.

You have low blood sugar!
This is a classic symptom which can occur with diabetics who use too much insulin.  When I use too much insulin and then ride too soon after I would see spots.  DNP caused me to see spots as well. DNP depletes all your blood sugar and glycogen first and this will give you low blood sugar, nausea, etc.  That is why you want to get your insulin up with glucose once or twice a day on DNP and DO NOT do high fat diets on DNP.

In taking the pyruvate, glycerin, and taurine; should they be taken at one time during the day, or split up over the day?  Split by 3.
When you speak of taking the glycerine, taurine, and pyruvate while "on" DNP, do you mean take it only on the days I take capsules, or take it on the days "in between" in addition to the days I take capsules? You just take the glycerine while on the DNP.  You should be taking taurine all the time already. Pyruvate may help with additional fat loss in the weeks after DNP, too.

If you only do DNP for a week, you will be alright. Then do a high carb diet for three days at 600g carbs a day.


----------



## tee (Aug 3, 2005)

The 7-day DNP Fat Loss Inferno Cycle

Bros, 

Here is a special report I wrote just for you to say thanks for going Platinum. I hope you enjoy it. Also, a special thanks to Fonz and Macro for their input. Please feel free to post your comments. 

Yours in sport, 
George 

Boasting an astounding 50% increase in metabolic rate, DNP is the most effective fat burner that bodybuilders are using today to melt away the last amounts of diet resilient fat on their physiques. For comparison purposes, the ECA stack, which is also a highly effective fat loss tool, produces only a 3% increase in metabolic rate. Athletes reporting fat losses of 10-12 pounds in 8 days of use have further added to the DNP mystique. However, DNP is also the deadliest substance used in bodybuilding – so deadly, that it has killed athletes including one member of Elite Fitness. 

In this issue of Elite Fitness News, I’ll tell you more about DNP, share the precautions you should take if you decide to use it, and give you the reasons why you should avoid it in favor of other diet drugs and supplements that are not nearly so dangerous. 
DNP or 2,4-Dinitrophenol, (Pronounced die ni'tro fe' nolz) is an industrial chemical with various applications such as making dyes, wood preservatives, explosives, insect control substances, other chemicals, and as a photographic developer. Sold under several trade names, including Caswell No. 392, Sulfo Black B, and Nitro Kleenup, DNP has recently gained steady popularity as a fat loss tool. 

DNP was used in diet pills in the 1930s, but was banned for this use in 1938. Classified as an "uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation," medically, DNP is quite dangerous. You see, the body has no negative feedback system that may deal with overdoses. Specifically, there is no upper limit to the increase in body temperature that may be obtained with DNP’s use. 

The following article combines several theories to form what is perhaps the single best way to cycle DNP for maximum fat-loss benefits. As I mentioned earlier, DNP can be deadly and I would never use it myself nor would I ever recommend that anyone ingest it. The casual use of DNP for dieting is ridiculous. Hearing reports of athletes using DNP before trying a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet, legal diet supplements, and medically supervised weight loss drugs is crazy. Here are a few links to effective weight loss supplements, drugs, and strategies that are much safer than DNP and are certainly a much better alternative for all but the most elite bodybuilders. 

"Seven Diet Drugs for Perfect Definition... 

...and how to get them quickly and legally. " 

http://www.elitefitness.com/articledata/efn/070201.html 

That said, if an athlete makes the personal decision to use DNP, it is possible to take precautions to maximize its benefits and minimize the potential risks. 

The 7-day DNP fat loss inferno cycle: 

The 7-day DNP fat loss inferno cycle involves a moderate to high dosage of DNP for fat burning. The DNP fat loss inferno involves a 7-day on, 7-day off approach with four distinct phases. Most athletes using DNP follow this type of cycle. The phases are as follows: 

Phase 1: The 3-day Carb-Depletion Phase. 
Phase 2: The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase. 
Phase 3: The 14-day DNP Inferno Phase. 
Phase 4: The 2-day Post-DNP Phase. 

Phase 1. The 3-day Carb-depletion phase 
Phase One has a three-day duration and begins the four days preceding the ingestion of DNP. The purpose of this phase is to deplete muscle-glycogen content by restricting carbohydrates. This is achieved through a Ketogenic style diet. 

Kcals should be restricted to 10-12 times bodyweight in lbs. And carbohydrates should be restricted to less than 60g/day. Protein is consumed at 1 gram per pound of bodyweight or higher and the remaining dietary calories should come from fat. 

This phase lasts exactly 3 days, and will reduce muscle-glycogen levels so that the body is forced to rely on fat as fuel more readily when you start your DNP cycle. 

Phase 2 The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase 
This is a new concept for DNP dieting. During the past three days, the athlete has restricted carbohydrates and as a direct consequence T4-T3 conversion is slowed down resulting in reduced T3 levels. This is bad for the DNP phase, as you need enough active T3 to last throughout the entire 7-day on DNP phase. 

Day four of the DNP cycle involves a mega-carbohydrate meal at mid-afternoon (4-6PM) designed to create a massive insulin spike and re-normalize T4-T3. This concept has been extrapolated from ketogenic diets and has been shown to dramatically increase serum concentrations of T3. 

Day 4 involves Keto eating until the Mega-carb meal. Then in the late afternoon, at least circa 250g of carbohydrates must be consumed to create an insulin spike. Any sugar (fructose, sucrose, maltose etc.) is fair game. Fructose in particular is good because it primarily re-fills liver glycogen which is directly involved in T4-T3 conversion. (Empty liver glycogen signals the thyroid to decrease T4-T3 conversion). 

As a side-note, a 250g carb-meal after three days of Keto dieting creates a more pronounced insulin spike than would a 250g carb-meal after three days of normal eating. 

Kcals during Phase 2 should be kept at 15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs can be calculated by the athlete. The only carb intake on day 4 should be the 250g carb-meal. 

Phase 3 The 14-Day DNP Phase 

The first two days of actual DNP consumption are the most important to follow correctly. During Days 1 and 2 of the actual DNP portion of the cycle, it must be determined if the athlete will have an allergic reaction to DNP. 

Day 1: 200 mg of DNP is ingested 
Day 2: 200 mg of DNP is ingested 

At this point the dieter should be able to assess if an allergic reaction has occurred. A DNP-stimulated allergic reaction will lead to swelling in as little as 1 to 2 days time. Approximately 10% of athletes will have such a reaction. The unfortunate few who experience this type of a reaction must terminate the cycle immediately. Benadryl or Ketotifen (Anti-histamines) can be used to treat mild symptoms. Obviously a doctor should be consulted should the symptoms prove more severe. 

Day 3: Dieters making it to day 3 of the DNP phase have the option of increasing their dosage. The normal dosage for beginners is 400mg DNP/day. Even an amount this small should provide outstanding results. A word of caution. DO NOT TAKE MORE, if you are not experienced with DNP-use. More advanced users may chose to go higher based on past experience. 
The 400mg/day dosage is maintained from Day 3 through Day 9(Exactly 7 days). The last dose is taken on Day 9. 

Supplementation and Nutritional Protocol for a DNP cycle: 

1. An ECA stack is beneficial while on a DNP cycle as it as it acts as an anorectant. DNP raises Neuro-peptide Y levels in the brain, which is directly linked to increased hunger. Consuming 75-100mg total of ephedrine alkaloids/day should be sufficient to suppress appetite. PPA (Nor-ephedrine) should NOT be used as it causes lethargy when combined with DNP. 

2. Anti-oxidants. Due to the DNP induced rapid combustion of fats, free-radical production skyrockets up-wards. To combat this, anti-oxidants must be used. Anti-oxidants are the single most important supplement to take on a DNP cycle. 

a) Fat-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin E: 1000mgs/day 
b) Water-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin C: 2-3g/day 
c) Alpha Lipoic acid: 600-1000mgs/day 

Dual-anti-oxidant: BOTH fat & water-soluble actually re-cycles other anti-oxidants. 

3. Glycerol: Although optional, glycerol is often consumed at 15ml's 3X/day. Glycerol increases hydration for many athletes. 
No additional supplements are really required other than these three. All the rest you have read in various DNP articles are more for peace of mind than improved functionality. I consider them overkill. 

4. Water: Not a supplement, but an absolute necessity. 
DNP causes sweating and can be incredibly dehydrating. Dehydration is the NUMBER ONE cause of most DNP problems and deaths. Excessive dehydration results in over-heating. Dieters who do not replenish fluids properly while on a DNP cycle could die. The consensus among athletes is that at least two gallons of water must be consumed daily. 

5. EAT FRUIT while on your DNP cycle. 

Fruit for some reason has been found to greatly reduce the lethargy associated with a DNP cycle. It also has a high water content, therefore it helps to keep the dieter hydrated. Watermelon is an obvious recommendation. 

6. Dietary intake: There are several schools of thought on this matter, but sticking to the old standard always works. 
Kcals should be kept anywhere from 10-15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs should be kept at around 20% fat, 30% protein and 50% carbs. (Changing the ratios in favor of more carbs and protein w/ less fat will result in a more fat loss but nothing special. Also, remember that more carbohydrates means more heat.) 

Take for example the 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder. He would consume anywhere from 2200 to 3300Kcal /day (Depending on his appetite control). 

WHAT NOT TO DO on a DNP cycle. 

a) Do not under any circumstances consume alcohol or ANY type of diuretic while on a DNP cycle. Alcohol and diuretics will dehydrate you and can cause SERIOUS problems. 
b) Do not remain in a hot environment without replenishing fluid loss due to perspiration. This too can also cause SERIOUS problems. 
c) Do not begin with a high dosage of DNP if you are a novice. This is just asking for a trip to the ICU. 

The half-life of 2,4 Dinitrophenol is 36 hours. So, after 36 hours, there is only 50% of the DNP remaining in your system. Therefore, 72 hours later 25% remains. Then 12.5% remains after 108 hours. After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9. This DNP concentration is low-enough to allow you to begin Phase 4 of the cycle -- the 2-day Post-DNP phase -- without compromising glycogen synthesis rates. Kcals during Days 10-14 should remain the same as during days 3-9. 

Phase 4: The 2 day Post DNP Phase. 

The whole purpose of this phase is to get muscle-glycogen levels back to normal. The Ketogenic carb-up can be used as a sort of template for this phase. 

After Phases two and three, muscle-glycogen levels are depressed and need to be replenished. 

Day 15: Carb-intake should be 7g/Kg of LBM (lean body mass = bodyweight minus body fat.) So assuming a 220 lb bodybuilder has 0% body fat, lol, he would consume 700 g of Carbs. Protein-intake remains at 1g/lb and fat is restricted as low as possible. 
The focus on day 1 should be on High-GI foods like Fat-free Ice-cream and all the other non-fat high sugar desserts. Calories should be around 4000 for the 220-lb bodybuilder -- in other words, 18X bodyweight in lbs. 

Drastically restricting fat is CRITICAL here, as the body is still burning fat for fuel as you replenish your glycogen stores. In essence, the dieter is still losing fat while carbing up. 

Day 16: Muscle-glycogen has increased, so carb-intake should be decreased from day one’s 7g/Kg to only 5g/Kg of LBM. That would be 500g for our 220-lb bodybuilder. Protein is 1g/lb again. Fat remains as low as possible. Kcals for the dieter are reduced to 3000 Kcal range, or around 14X Bodyweight in lbs. The focus of Day 2 should be low-GI foods like vegetables, milk, lean meats etc. 

Additional Precautions: 

Dieters feeling extremely nauseated or who vomit during a cycle should discontinue use immediately and not restart for at least 36 hours. 

Dieters should carry a pocket thermometer at all times. If body temperature rises above 102 Fahrenheit then the dosage should be lowered or the cycles should be terminated. Additionally, the dieter should take a very cold bath to lower the temperature. 
In addition to water, V8 juice should be consumed. Drinking gallons of water depletes the body of electrolytes pretty badly predisposing the dieter to shock, nausea, lethargy, and even death. V8 is the best for replenishing electrolytes as it contains 950mg of potassium per 8oz compared to Gatorade’s 35mg of potassium in 8oz. 

Massive amounts of fruits and sweets should be consumed if one becomes nauseated or vomits – i.e. force feed yourself. 
Dieters should never allow themselves to become overheated on a DNP cycle. Always stay next to a fan and keep the air conditioner on. Do not attempt a DNP cycle if you work out doors in a warm climate or another warm environment like a kitchen. Even at low doses this can build up and be potentially dangerous. 

There are two versions of DNP – regular and crystalline. Know which one you are taking. When taking the crystalline DNP caps, never take more than 200mg at once if you've never used it before. Even if you are used to it, it is still much safer to spread the dosage throughout the day. Crystalline DNP is much faster acting and can rapidly elevate temperature. 

Post-Steroid Cycle Use of DNP 

One of the primary causes of muscle breakdown after a steroid cycle is suppressed TSH. Anabolic steroids suppress TSH, which in turn lowers T3 and T4 production by the thyroid gland. The reduction in TSH is one reason that anabolic steroids are such excellent muscle builders. 

Soon after the completion of a steroid cycle, TSH up-regulates, which in turn super-stimulates the thyroid. This excess stimulation causes the thyroid to produce above normal levels of T3 and T4. This increase in thyroid hormones is highly catabolic and is the main reason why people lose muscle post-cycle. 

Athletes have learned that they need to restrict T3 production post cycle to prevent muscle loss. A novel approach to achieving this goal is the use of DNP. About 80% of the body’s endogenous T3 is produced from the metabolically inactive T4 to the metabolically active T3. The de-iodinase enzyme is responsible for this conversion. It literally cleaves off an iodine molecule. 
By ingesting 200mg DNP/day, the athlete can correct the over stimulated Thyroid, returning T3 levels back to normal. DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme. 

As a bonus, the reduction in your ATP stores because of the DNP is counter acted by an increase in the oxidation of triglycerides as an energy source. The benefit is the elimination of any potential fat-gain from the low post-cycle testosterone levels. And as DNP is non-hormonal, it has no effect on HPTA recovery. 

After cessation of DNP use post-cycle, the athlete will reap the benefits of the "Anabolic Rebound Effect" which further lends credence to the use of DNP as a post-cycle ancillary for the elimination of any post-cycle muscular losses. 

Macro’s DNP Supplements 

200mg alpha lipoic acid 3x a day with meals 
1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses. 
2-3000mg vitamin C 
1200IU of vitamin E 
200mcg of selenium. 
1000-2000mg of calcium (can’t take it with the magnesium, though. Take it before bed) 
Melatonin if you can’t sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants. 
50mg of zinc a day 
one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well. 
A potassium gluconate tab or two a day 
Taurine at 3g a day. 
Glutamine at 15g-20g a day . 
1 table spoon glycerol 3 x a day 
at least 2 gallons of water 
a fan to point at your head while sleeping- or at work- basically anytime you can point a fan at you 
500mg grapeseed extract 
300mg cranberry extract 
600-900mg of green tea 
a good mulit vitamin 
EC+1g of tyrosine 3x per day and 20mg of yohimbine topically 2x per day- for added energy and fat burning effects


----------



## ummmwhat (Aug 3, 2005)

Good informative posts sarge and tee. You guys should add this to the profiles page.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 3, 2005)

Just Had To Out Do Me Didnt You Tee


----------



## a-bomb83 (Aug 3, 2005)

thats not enough info, got more?


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah Take A Gram And Get In The Sauna For A Few Hours. But Dont Drink Any Water That How Yo Get The Best Results.




Godamn Thats A Joke No One Do That You Will Die


----------



## MdTNT (Aug 3, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Yeah Take A Gram And Get In The Sauna For A Few Hours. But Dont Drink Any Water That How Yo Get The Best Results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My skin started to falkl off  when i itried that sarge, it's all your fault.

Z, is that enough info for ya'...good job guys.


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 3, 2005)

but i dont understand?  how do you take dnp?  J/K


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 3, 2005)

Boil It Up On A Spoon And Shoot It Iv


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 3, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Boil It Up On A Spoon And Shoot It Iv


your just tryin to kill off one of us arent ya LOL


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn I Better Make A Disclaimer Some Newbie Will Try This Shit


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 3, 2005)

hey sarge, remember a little while back when that article got published in the florida state newspaper about how steroids are shot iv right before a workout for a faster result?  that was some frucked up shit back then but someone might try it so yeah ya might want to add a disclaimer  LOL


----------



## Cookie (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## McKenzie (Aug 4, 2005)

Are you considering running DNP Cookie?


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 4, 2005)

GREAT post Sarge and TEE!


----------



## tee (Aug 4, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Just Had To Out Do Me Didnt You Tee


LOL.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 4, 2005)

no


			
				McKenzie said:
			
		

> Are you considering running DNP Cookie?


----------



## Zaven (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks for the great reads bro's....

I think I'll just continue to perfect my diet and hold off on the dnp....


----------



## Defconx3 (Aug 7, 2005)

Heres my 2 cents:

I will definately agree that DNP is some VERY SERIOUS stuff. Its a powerful oxidative uncoupler which works on the cellular level, also used as rat poison, explosives, and industrial dyes. Do you feel comfortable with that in your body? Another thing to consider is that the LD50 is not very much above the recommended dosage, I have heard of a guy that DIED from it after using it at 600mg/day for only 4 days.

Now that I got that out of the way, I will tell you my opinion on it. I like it, I am using -H-'s DNP as I write this message. I am currently on day 8 of my cycle. I am running 400mg two days, then 200mg, every third day. I am down 7 pounds and I can really see a difference in my abs and midsection, much more defination. THIS STUFF WORKS. Period.

Anyways, now for the sides...

Believe it or not, I don't really feel it. I feel a bit hotter then normal about half of the time, especially after eating something full of carbs. Night sweats are not very bad at all niether, I sleep with a fan on me all the time normally since I am a naturally hot guy, but I haven't felt anything too uncomfortable. Just a little heat. Its also pretty easy to get dehyderated QUICKLY while on DNP, so drink water all the time. I am in a habit of always drinking water anyways, but I notice that I feel much thirstier then normal. Drink that water and of course, keep up on those antioxidents, I'm taking Vitamin C, Vitamin E, ALA, Green Tea, and a ton of fruits to keep those free radicals in check. Its really a must.

I feel a slight bit of lethargy from the DNP, but nothing real severe. I still have the energy to go out with the boys at night. Anyways, other then that I have not have any other sides worth mentioning. 

Oh yeah, except for extreme fat loss.

I am sure that me speaking about DNP in this light will make a lot of people want to give it a shot. Remember, I am an EXCEPTION, most people feel terrible while on DNP and have quite nasty side effects. DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING. ONE LITTLE SLIP UP OR BAD DECISION IN DOSING, CAN AND PROBABLY WILL KILL YOU.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 7, 2005)

Does anybody have the "Clift Notes" version? J/K


----------



## tee (Aug 7, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Does anybody have the "Clift Notes" version? J/K


Just copy, paste, save and print. Great toilet reading. lol


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 8, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Just copy, paste, save and print. Great toilet reading. lol


It's nice to have something educational when you sit on the throne.


----------



## dugie82 (Aug 8, 2005)

I didnt even bother reading the posts; BUT.

DONT TOUCH DNP. Unless you have thoroughly run out of ideas with clen, t3, and ECA stacks.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Cookie (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 10, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I know enough to know that I don't know enough about this stuff.  I tend to want to use extreme measures in everything I do. I don't like to waste time on things that are not productive enough but this might be too much for me.  I think I should do more research. I'm kinda scared now



Check this thread out cookie, maybe it will help you out.  They have many other DNP journals on this site also.


http://www.steroidology.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74474&highlight=dnp


----------



## Defconx3 (Aug 10, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> I'm kinda scared now



Thats a good thing, it will make you respect it. 

I am actually a little worried because im NOT scared of it.


----------



## dugie82 (Aug 10, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I know enough to know that I don't know enough about this stuff.  I tend to want to use extreme measures in everything I do. I don't like to waste time on things that are not productive enough but this might be too much for me.  I think I should do more research. I'm kinda scared now



So why bother with coffee? Just do cocaine every morning 

The other stuff still works amazing, you just dont have the risk of dieing.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2005)




----------

